# Any signal operator info.??



## C.O.D (21 Dec 2009)

Hello. I just got through the application process, and have a date for basic. The trade I have selected is signal operator. This was not my first choice but I feel as though I have left this long enough and should get in now. I know what to expect from bmq, but I would like an idea of the day to day life of a sig op at signal school, and after that..., In short, does anyone have any good info, tips, or anything at all they can share at all for a would be sig op? Also if I decide that being a signal operator is not for me, would I be able to switch easily if another trade opened up after bmq?? Much appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## C.O.D (21 Dec 2009)

Hello. I just got through the application process, and have a date for basic. The trade I have selected is signal operator. This was not my first choice but I feel as though I have left this long enough and should get in now. I know what to expect from bmq, but I would like an idea of the day to day life of a sig op at signal school, and after that..., In short, does anyone have any good info, tips, or anything at all they can share at all for a would be sig op? Also if I decide that being a signal operator is not for me, would I be able to switch easily if another trade opened up after bmq?? Much appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Dec 2009)

Please do not double post.  Give people time to find your first posting and respond to it.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/91212/post-899133;topicseen#new

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Brasidas (21 Dec 2009)

C.O.D said:
			
		

> Also if I decide that being a signal operator is not for me, would I be able to switch easily if another trade opened up after bmq?? Much appreciated. Cheers.



Reg force or reserve? It's a hell of a lot easier to change trades in the reserves.

Sig op's a distressed trade, in that numbers are pretty short for the demand. Moreover, you won't have had any direct exposure to working as a sig op during BMQ, so how are you going to be in a better position to judge whether it's something you'll enjoy? Your best bet would be to meet with sig ops *now*, get a solid grip on the trade and figure out your next move from there.

Taking an offer when you've got mixed feelings about that trade's bad news, man.


----------



## slowmode (21 Dec 2009)

You'll have the bunch that tell you they dont like being a Sig op, and you'll have the bunch that say they love it. Your going to have to do lots of reading on your own and talk to the recruiters. 

Maybe this thread can help you?

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/77029.0

Best of luck


----------



## C.O.D (21 Dec 2009)

Thanks for the quick response guys. Sorry about the double post, wont happen again! I know that I'll enjoy basic, I guess I just worry about being stuck in an office environment after I'm through with signal school in Kingston.


----------



## Jammer (21 Dec 2009)

Rest assured COD, you won't have worry about that if you get through CFSCE.


----------



## C.O.D (21 Dec 2009)

Good to know Jammer. Does anyone know if a signal operator can get deployed, and/or if this is common? Can I do anything on my end as my career develops to ensure that I could be more of a combat type sig op, deployed, working, active etc.??


----------



## George Wallace (21 Dec 2009)

C.O.D said:
			
		

> Good to know Jammer. Does anyone know if a signal operator can get deployed, and/or if this is common? Can I do anything on my end as my career develops to ensure that I could be more of a combat type sig op, deployed, working, active etc.??



Yes; a trained Sig Op can be deployed.  I will not get into the "Combat type" as if you do some reading on this site, you will find a whole wide variety of discussions on what a Sig Op may and may not do.


----------



## C.O.D (21 Dec 2009)

Thanks for the response, and believe me, I dug through this whole site before I decided to post. I'm still finding it hard to get a good picture of what life will be like as a sig op after CFSCE. It seems like it all depends what unit you get posted to etc.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Dec 2009)

C.O.D said:
			
		

> It seems like it all depends what unit you get posted to etc.



Just like every other trade in the CF.


----------



## slowmode (21 Dec 2009)

C.O.D said:
			
		

> Thanks for the response, and believe me, I dug through this whole site before I decided to post. I'm still finding it hard to get a good picture of what life will be like as a sig op after CFSCE. It seems like it all depends what unit you get posted to etc.



Just remember everything changes in the Military, always expect change. 

Im going to Kingston in February for my Trades course at CFSCE as a Sig Op. I've been looking around to see how life as a Sig Op is and could not find a full picture of it. What I did was I found a Signals attraction team going around Canada, I'll PM you there website. Send them an email and they can answer any questions you have. I hope it helps!  

Here's the Facebook Group, you must request to join. In that page you'll be able to find an email to message the recruiters. 

http://www.facebook.com/#/group.php?gid=109416167157&ref=ts

I quote this from the page:
"The Army Signals Attraction Team is made up of 5 Regular Force members from varying elements of the Signals Branch.
Our team goal is to reach out to Canadians and promote the Signals branch and assist potential recruits during the joining phase of their new careers.
The Army Signals Attraction Team will be traveling across Canada over the next 2 years in an effort to interact with the public.
As well as traveling, we will be available around the clock to answer any questions that you may have."

EDIT: Updated link and Put Website


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Dec 2009)

I think it might be a better idea for you to post the website here, that way new pers that join the site have easy access to the information with search.

As stated before, your experience will vary depending on what unit you're posted to. Our trade is extremely varied in what you can be posted to, and expected to learn. Everything from Combat Support with a manpack to working a helpdesk in a headquarters and all the bits in the middle. On your trade course, you'll get exposed or briefed on most of the facets of the trade and will be able to put down posting preferences and hopefully get somewhere that you'll enjoy. Keep in mind you may not get posted where you want right away, you'll go where the Career Manager and the Army needs you most.


----------



## Jammer (21 Dec 2009)

You can count on being posted to one of the three Bde Signals Squadrons or CFJSR after the Apprentice course.


----------



## C.O.D (21 Dec 2009)

Thanks allot everyone, every bit of new info. helps! Thanks smode


----------



## Vader (30 Dec 2009)

Jammer said:
			
		

> You can count on being posted to one of the three Bde Signals Squadrons or CFJSR after the Apprentice course.



and where are these 3 bde sqaudrons located in canada ? im also a sig ops and should be graduating in 2 weeks after break =)


----------



## Brasidas (30 Dec 2009)

Vader said:
			
		

> and where are these 3 bde sqaudrons located in canada ? im also a sig ops and should be graduating in 2 weeks after break =)



Edmonton, Petawawa, and Valcartier.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Dec 2009)

What about 3 ASG Signal Squadron Gagetown?


----------



## Jammer (30 Dec 2009)

The ASG Signals Sqns do not support line units. They provide AREA I/S support as well as tech services and Msg handling.
2 RCR has it's own Sigs Pl, 4 ESR has a Sigs Troop, CTC has a Sig Sect. None of which have anything to do with 3 ASG. As for anyone coming off thier Apprentice crse going to an ASG anywhere...no chance at all.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Dec 2009)

Ok so basically this info on their internet site is wrong then?



> ASG Signal Squadron (3 ASG Sig Sqn) has evolved over the recent years to become an organization focussed on the standardized provision of Area Communications and Information System (CIS) services.
> 
> In the absence of a Headquarters and Signal Squadron organization within LFAA, 3 ASG Sig Sqn provides direct Signal support to Land Force units- primarily CTC – through the provision and training of Command and Control capabilities (e.g. Land Command Support Systems (LCSS), Tactical Command and Control Communications Systems (TCCCS), satellite communications, etc). 3 ASG Sig Sqn also provides Signal support to expeditionary operations (including augmentation support to Theatre), support to Area domestic operations, and support to Area training.
> 
> ...



Or am I reading this wrong?



EDITED TO ADD

Might aswell add all of the info from the 3 ASG Page to get a better pic.....



> The CIS support is organized into three sections:
> 
> a.CIS Plans which provides Command and Control;
> b.Area CIS Svc Ops which provides Area CIS Service Support; and
> ...


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Dec 2009)

I believe Jammer meant that 3 ASG doesn't support the TacRad requirements of line units the same way 1,2, or 5 Sigs do.


----------



## Jammer (30 Dec 2009)

You just answered your own question.
Reread my post regarding the LINE units (2 RCR, 4 ESR). 
You are correct, however in that *PRIMARILY CTC* draws it's Sig support from 3 ASG.


----------



## MikeL (30 Dec 2009)

Jammer said:
			
		

> As for anyone coming off thier Apprentice crse going to an ASG anywhere...no chance at all.



Good that they stopped that, keep the guys in the field units. I know a few guys who's first posting was 1ASG/SigSqn, but that was awhile ago.

Another posting that the new Sigs can get is straight to a Combat Arms unit. Don't think it's to common though.

Also for Sig Op course info.. if Jammer is who I think he is an he's out with you on your FTX... it'll be interesting to say the least haha


----------



## Jager (22 Jan 2010)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Also for Sig Op course info.. if Jammer is who I think he is an he's out with you on your FTX... it'll be interesting to say the least haha



Now you've got me wondering who he is.... Guess I'll find out after Podium when I go do my 5's


----------



## 211RadOp (24 Apr 2010)

I know exactly who Jammer is, it should be interesting.  Didn't know you were posted back home Jammer.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (27 Apr 2010)

C.O.D!!!!
Congratulation on joining the best trade in the Army!!
Yes you will deploy!  Yes you will love it!  Yes you will make a good buck doing it!
Day to day life?  Like so many things, you get out of it what you put in, but I'm sure you're looking for more detail.  While there is a long list of duties and a wide variety of taskings you can find yourself employed in, for now, focus on learning what you are taught, increasing your cardio, and talk to every Sig within the sound of your voice.  There is so much to learn, and as you learn, you will be able to steer your career toward your preffered direction.  

Like anything in life involving people you will meet those who are on their way up, those who are on their way out and some who have gotten stuck in a rut or lost sight of their goals.   Learn from their example, you will learn the pitfalls very quickly.  Drugs, poor attitude, and laziness can freeze your career and rob you of opportunity very quickly.  Remember that while you are in the Army you are always being assessed.   The best advice I ever received was from a Warrant Officer Lambrock while I was in Meaford.  

He said "Do what you are supposed to be doing, when no one is looking.  Your career in the CF is based on trust.  The higher you go, the fewer people there are looking over your shoulder, but the greater the fall if you betray that trust."

In our trade I have friends who work on computer servers and little else, their tours are spent in air conditioned offices resolving all manner of computer (and user) issues.  Others have been employed as Riflemen.  These fired up souls fullfill their Sig duties of making sure all comms are good (don't worry you'll find out what all that entails later), and then continue on as if they were infanteers.  These guys eat, sleep and breathe right along side the infantry guys.  

Every few years in the Army you will be "posted", meaning your job will change, as a Sig, this means you have the opportunity to work with many different trades over the course of your career.  I have already worked with Supply, Infantry, Armoured, vehicle techs and more

There will be times when you have the opportunity to choose what you do, and there will be times when you will "choose" to follow orders regardless of your preference.  The best thing you can do for yourself at this time is increase your physical fitness and foster a strong mental attitude.  You are embarking on a career that will test you mentally and physically, and as you will learn, the greater the challenge, the greater the sense of accomplishment!


Welcome to the family, you will love it!!


----------

